# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  تخيلوا وش طلعوا من بطن هذا الرجل (صورة قوية جدا)

## عاشقه اهل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أو شي أقوله
 
اللهم كفنا مما أبتل به وعافه يا أرحم الراحمين

صورة لرجل به سمنة مفرطة جدا 

إنظروا الصورة 






[IMG]http://funnigirl.***********/p58.jpg[/IMG]




شوفوا وشلون السمنة مستفلحه فيه 

اللهم لا شماته والله يبعدنا ويبعدكم عن السمنة

شوفوا وش لقوا في بطنه 







[IMG]http://funnigirl.***********/p59.jpg[/IMG]





الله يعافية ويخخف من وزنه ويخفف وزن أي واحد سمين ولو شوي 

إحمدوا ربكم على العافية 

هذا من بعض ما يعانيه المرضى 

ومثل ما قال المثل
 
الصحة تاج على رؤوس الأصحاء لا يعرفها إلى المرضى

----------


## اسيل

يادافع البلاء

----------


## ملاك السماء

الله يدفع عنا البلاء

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

بارك الله فيكم اخووواني ؟؟؟

الله ما يحرمنا انشالله من مشاركاتكم ...

----------


## العنود

*يا ساتر*
*يادافع البلاء* 
*ادفع عناوعن كل مريض*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

شكرا لك اختي ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*رحمتك يا أرحم ألراحمين* 

*ألحمد لله رب ألعالمين*

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

بارك الله فيك اخي ..

----------


## زهرة الحسين

يا دافع البلاء ....

الحمد الله رب العالمين

 :sad2:   :sad2:   :sad2:   :sad2:  

مع تحيات : زهرة الحسين

----------


## نون المحبة

الله يدفع عنا البلاء

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

شكرا للمروور اخواني ..

الله يدفع عنا وعنكم البلاء ..

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ..

شكرا لك  نون المحبه وزهرة الحسين ..

بارك الله فيكم اخواني ..

والله موفق ..

----------


## بنت العواميه

الحمد لله على الصحه والعافيه..
الله يكفينا هالأمراض....
مشكوره خيوه عاشقه أهل البيت... ويعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

يادافع البلا

ادفع عنا 

وعن شيعة امير المؤمنين

----------


## بنوتة توتة

ياربي جسمه مو طبيعي

يخوف
يادافع البلاء
تسلمي اختي

----------


## عضوه كشخه

الله يدفع عنا البلاء

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

هههههه .. يخوف ؟؟!!!!!


لا اهوو جذي بعد .. لا حول لله ...

مشكوورين اخواني .. خواتي على هالردود الجميله ؟...

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

اللهم لا شماته والله يحفظ الجميع انشاء الله

----------


## زهرة الندى

ياربي ويش هذا 


الله يدفع عنا البلاء



اختك,,,,,,,,,,,,, زهرة الندى

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

عنا وعنك يا رب ..

شكرا للمرووور

----------


## نور الهدى

يا دافع البلاء

----------


## G.T.O

يا دافع البلاء ....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

يادافع البلاء ياكاف الشر

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

يادافع البلاء ...

شكرا اخواتي اخواني الاعزاء ...

ننتظر ردوودكم في المواضيع الرائعه ..

----------


## عبير الزهراء

يا دفع البلاء
الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أمل الظهور

سترك ياارب 

يا دافع البلاء

----------


## القلب المرح

ياكافي الشر يادافع البلاء
تحياتي

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

يادفع البلاء 
قبل يومين في الجريده صورة إزالة الدهون بالليزر وشالوا 6 كيلوا وعادي
لكن هالكميه مومعقول صاعقه

----------


## بريط

يسلمو على الصور

----------

